# Bank of Ireland - trying to get trackers to switch to fixed



## Bronte (20 Aug 2015)

Here's the article in the Independent by Charlie Weston.  (apologies if this is the wrong thread but it's similar to the PTSB issue)

http://www.independent.ie/business/...ck-customers-off-their-trackers-31464515.html

_It is the second time in three years Bank of Ireland has tried to trick its customers out of good-value trackers.

The bank insisted yesterday it was in compliance with regulatory rules, but this was questioned by mortgage experts._


----------



## ClubMan (21 Aug 2015)

Can anybody post the actual text of the letter?


----------



## Bronte (22 Aug 2015)

I'd like to see it too.


----------

